# Nubian triplets!



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Sam's nubian doe finally had her babies. Now we know why she made us wait so long when she was already so huge - triplets!



Of course, after being shut in the kidding pen for a week, Sam decided to let her out in the main pen for the day yesterday. She scraped a hole in the dirt and had the kids there -- I think they were born very shortly before we found them -- three kids in a mudpuddle with mom desperately trying to clean them.

Two does and a buck. The largest is the moonspotted doe (keeper! Sam is so happy!). She has a smaller moonspot on the other side as well. The smallest (and loudest) is the other doe who is a paler color. Both does are standing in the picture -- and most of the time. The buckling is medium in size, but seems to have a lot more trouble keeping his legs under himself. He's two-tone chamoisee and quite flashy!

Unlike the others in our herd, Sam's nubian doe is registered and was bred to a registered (moonspotted black) nubian buck.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are adorable!!! congrats to everyone!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Sooo cute  Good job!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very pretty Glad it all went fine.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful little family!


----------

